# What line? Here's our story.



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

I sell cars at a Cadillac, GMC and Buick dealership in East Texas. A repeat customer of mine had a litter of German Shepherd puppies and after his car deal he asked me if I was interested in a puppy laughingly. This gentleman owns a couple of businesses in town and linked to the city and county police departments. I was actually in the market for a dog and his Male GSD was a beautiful black and tan retired Police K9 with papers. He's either a large saddle or a blanket, im not sure. At that time I had NO idea of the many variations a GSD could be in color or pattern. He also owns a sable GSD rescue, very pretty who is the mother of my puppy.

At 8 weeks I went and looked at the puppies and connected with Jupiter. He was the biggest, most playful, but was also affectionate and the most black of the males. He just really stood out to me via appearance and personality. I had first pick so I took him home at 9 weeks and because of the relationship i had with the guy he didnt charge me anything. He just asked that i send him pictures via text every now and then. lol

I could not have been and still cant be more happy with Jupiter. He is so smart and attentive and always wants to learn. His nose.... he can pick up a scent like no dog ive had. Hide and go seek with his favorite toy at night time is his favorite game. My family of 4 loves him and my wife was amazed how fast he picked up no and off. We love him. 

With that being said, I just wanted your opinions on what you thought of Jupiter. Im sure he will be blk/tan saddle. Maybe?? lol regardless, he's a keeper. 

What line, etc do you guys think. Im new to this breed so the more information for me the better and I PROMISE my next GSD i will get from a reputable breeder.

Thanks! 

View attachment 375018


View attachment 375026


View attachment 375034


View attachment 375042


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Absolutely cannot tell, LOL - I do like how solid and moderate he looks, though. 

If you can post or link the pedigrees of the parents, we might be able to give you more insight.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Jupiter looks like a lovely (black and tan saddle) pup, but more importantly, he fits into your home perfectly! While we don't want to support unethical byb's, people can breed very good dogs w/out being a full time breeder... There are those that do due diligence and breed with mind of betterment of breed without breeding for business, or often ... It is rare, but it does occur (unfortunately, even advertised big name breeders can be worse than byb's as they breed large quantities of poorly bred dogs.. It is our duty as buyers to do our homework  ) ... 

Very glad you are happy with your pup, he is handsome!


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Castlemaid said:


> Absolutely cannot tell, LOL - I do like how solid and moderate he looks, though.
> 
> If you can post or link the pedigrees of the parents, we might be able to give you more insight.



I'll see if I can get that information and thanks! lol He is very solid, massive paws but he moves beautifully. Im excited to be a GSD owner!


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Hineni7 said:


> Jupiter looks like a lovely (black and tan saddle) pup, but more importantly, he fits into your home perfectly! While we don't want to support unethical byb's, people can breed very good dogs w/out being a full time breeder... There are those that do due diligence and breed with mind of betterment of breed without breeding for business, or often ... It is rare, but it does occur (unfortunately, even advertised big name breeders can be worse than byb's as they breed large quantities of poorly bred dogs.. It is our duty as buyers to do our homework  ) ...
> 
> Very glad you are happy with your pup, he is handsome!


You are exactly right and thanks! 

This was the first litter that he female had had. He's owns both and was out of town when she came in heat. The dog sitter caught the act while he was gone! He didnt intend and part of why I got him for free is because he said "I dont want people to think I'm a backyard breeder doing this for mone." He doesn't need money but he wanted to find good homes for the pups and his wife and 2 daughters all cried when I carried him home. Jupiter was the first to go. I would like more information on Jupiter so im excited trying to get his Sire's pedigree.

I feel like I got lucky... right time right place type of thing because I think Jupiter is amazing and I know it's not real typical to get a great dog in this accidental situation. Thanks again!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Not a traditional "rescue" ... surely a real rescue would never have let her go unsprayed.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Galathiel said:


> Not a traditional "rescue" ... surely a real rescue would never have let her go unsprayed.


Right! rescued in the since of she was starving and abandoned. I remember when he put out signs for her looking for a possible owners a couple of years back. Our town is pretty small and close knit. He ended up keeping her. She is a great family dog.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

thought I'd update some newer photos and see if I could get an educated guess on what line?...lol I am a step closer to getting at least his sire's pedigree information but no luck yet... I would say based on his drive, temperament and his Sire being a retired police dog that he is WL of some sort but he is black and tan saddle, so... hmmm 

I read once that blanket back or a large saddle is characteristics more in line with a WL but i really dont know and I dont think I read that on here so im not sure. Here are some photos.

View attachment 384546


View attachment 384554


View attachment 384570


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Could be German show line, could be German Working line, my guess would be a GSL/GWL cross or German Show line. Looks really nice. Congratulations on the puppy, enjoy him.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

selzer said:


> Could be German show line, could be German Working line, my guess would be a GSL/GWL cross or German Show line. Looks really nice. Congratulations on the puppy, enjoy him.


Thank you, I like your guess!!! We def enjoy him. Best dog ever! He is a family pet but I'm training him the best I can... Im going to put together a "skills video" this week. Only vids ive posted have been him playing... I got so lucky getting this dog, the only thing I really knew about German Shepherds before hand was that I liked the look. Now, I'm obsessed haha so much info and things to learn about the breed but i know I will ALWAYS have a GSD. My wife is hooked and my son loves every hair on Jupiters body and goes on a barking spree for every morning first thing when he sees him. Cutest thing ever then says "Jupiter Sit" in infant talk and gives the hand signal and everything...


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Casto said:


> Thank you, I like your guess!!! We def enjoy him. Best dog ever! He is a family pet but I'm training him the best I can... Im going to put together a "skills video" this week. *Only vids ive posted have been him playing...* I got so lucky getting this dog, the only thing I really knew about German Shepherds before hand was that I liked the look. Now, I'm obsessed haha so much info and things to learn about the breed but i know I will ALWAYS have a GSD. My wife is hooked and my son loves every hair on Jupiters body and goes on a barking spree for every morning first thing when he sees him. Cutest thing ever then says "Jupiter Sit" in infant talk and gives the hand signal and everything...


But we like pictures and videos of dogs having fun.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> But we like pictures and videos of dogs having fun.


Good thing! I have tons. So I guess I shouldn't get the feeling that I'm posting to many pictures??? haha I hope yall dont get tired of seeing Jupiter!


----------

